
Airport police demanded activist’s passwords. He refused. Now faces prison in UK - Ruud-v-A
https://theintercept.com/2017/09/23/police-schedule-7-uk-rabbani-gchq-passwords/
======
quuquuquu
Arbitrary detaining 50,000 people per year, no right to remain silent, arrest
and imprisonment if you refuse an arbitrary search...

Yup sounds like I need to avoid the UK too!

------
dTal
>...the data is considered to have been “legally volunteered” under the
Terrorism Act... the person searched “will not be directly told their phone is
downloaded.”

Well isn't that a choice bit of doublespeak.

------
canttestthis
What happens if I ask my friend (in my origin country) to change my password
and only reveal the password to me if I'm not under investigation?

------
EternalData
A dark trend in a loss of civil liberties -- combined with the all-recording
record of electronic devices, this is likely to be an explosively bad
combination for those dedicated to human freedom :(

